# Dell UltraSharp U2412M - stören mich 16:10?



## Wenzman (18. September 2011)

*Dell UltraSharp U2412M - stören mich 16:10?*

hallo

Der Kauf eines neuen Monitors steht bevor und mir ist der u2412m mit ips panel und led backlight ins Auge gefallen.
Prad findet ihn fürs Gamen recht gut, da schnelle Reaktionszeit.
Mehr als gezockt und ein wenig gearbeitet wird mit dem Monitor nicht.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob ich mit dem 16:10 in Games zurecht komme, da ich bis jetzt ausschließlich 16:9 verwendet habe.
Ist die Umgewöhnung schwer und bekomme ich evtl. schwarze Balken beim zocken?

Eine 16:9 Alternative wäre dieser hier iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## TheReal (18. September 2011)

*AW: Dell UltraSharp U2412M - stören mich 16:10?*

Ähm nein die 16:10 werden nicht stören? 

Sorry aber ich glaube die meisten hier wären froh sie hätten 16:10, aber es gibt ja nurnoch wenige Monitore in dem Format, die nen halbwegs normalen Preis haben. Du hast nur mehr Platz mehr nicht. Sowas stört sicher nicht. 

PS: Wenn du ihn hast berichte mal pls davon, will mir auch bald einen kaufen. Vorallem die Farbverläufe würde mich intreressieren. Die sehe ich nämlich mittlerweile so ziemlich auf jedem Monitor, aber ich kann mir nicht gleich mal ein 1000€+ Monitor von Eizo kaufen, nur damit mich das nicht mehr stört. (Wobei ich das gern machen würde)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. September 2011)

*AW: Dell UltraSharp U2412M - stören mich 16:10?*

Nein beim zocken wirst du so nix merken, nur bei Full HD Filmen werden die Balken sichtbar sein


----------



## AntiFanboy (18. September 2011)

doch sehrwohl...

in ner pcgh ausgabe wurde das mal diskutiert...

bei manchen games (dirt reihe, css, etc) siehst bei 16:10 weniger als bei 16:9...


----------



## Madz (18. September 2011)

*AW: Dell UltraSharp U2412M - stören mich 16:10?*

16:10 ist wegen der größeren Bildfläche sehr viel besser zu Spielen, als ein 16:9. Gerade be dem Dell würde ich nicht lange überlegen, sondern kaufen.


----------



## INU.ID (18. September 2011)

*AW: Dell UltraSharp U2412M - stören mich 16:10?*



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> doch sehrwohl...
> 
> in ner pcgh ausgabe wurde das mal diskutiert...
> 
> bei manchen games (dirt reihe, css, etc) siehst bei 16:10 weniger als bei 16:9...


 
Stimmt, bei einigen Spielen wird das Bild nicht nach oben und unten erweitert/vergrößert, es wird dann einfach auf 16:10 gezoomt - was als Resultat hat das auf dem 16:10 trotz größerer Fläche links und rechts etwas fehlt. Und manches Spiel streckt sogar das Bild. Allerdings nutze ich seit ca. 3 Jahren einen 16:10 und kann nicht sagen das mich irgendetwas gestört hätte - im Gegenteil.

Übrigens: Sehr viele Filme werden auch auf 16:9 mit Balken dargestellt...

btw: Wolfgang Pavel - Der 16:9-Unsinn


----------



## AntiFanboy (18. September 2011)

stimmt...

ich persönlich find 16:9 besser zum.zocken...

und grad bei ego shootern nervt es wenn in der breite was fehlt...


----------



## Madz (18. September 2011)

*AW: Dell UltraSharp U2412M - stören mich 16:10?*

Dann kauft man sich halt noch einen zweiten TFT.


----------



## AntiFanboy (18. September 2011)

einen 16:9, der andere 16:10  

und ein dritter 21:9^^


----------



## Pixy (18. September 2011)

*AW: Dell UltraSharp U2412M - stören mich 16:10?*



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> doch sehrwohl...
> 
> in ner pcgh ausgabe wurde das mal diskutiert...
> 
> bei manchen games (dirt reihe, css, etc) siehst bei 16:10 weniger als bei 16:9...


 

Dazu verweise ich dich gerne mal hierhin.
Denn das stimmt nur bedingt. 

Ich spiele seit Jahren auf 16:10 Format und es gab in all den Jahren nur ein Spiel was oben und unten leichte schwarze Balken hatte, Assassin's Creed.
Und das auch nur, weil es von der Konsole ohne nennenswerte Änderung portiert ist.

Das man links und rechts mehr sieht bei 16:9, ist so minimal, dass es nicht wirklich einen Vorteil hat. 
Der Blick befindet sich eher in der mitte und man dreht das Bild immer so wie man es braucht.

Es sei denn, es gibt Leute die starren die ganze Zeit nur auf ihrem Bildschirmrand.


----------



## AntiFanboy (18. September 2011)

*AW: Dell UltraSharp U2412M - stören mich 16:10?*

und was machst du wenn ein gegner von der seite kommt und du ihn nicht siehst weils dein TFT nicht erlaubt?


----------



## Pixy (18. September 2011)

*AW: Dell UltraSharp U2412M - stören mich 16:10?*



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> und was machst du wenn ein gegner von der seite kommt und du ihn nicht siehst weils dein TFT nicht erlaubt?


 
Wenn du meinen vorherigen Beitrag richtig interpretiert hättest, wäre dir folgender Satz aufgefallen,

ich zitiere mich selbst;



> Das man links und rechts mehr sieht bei 16:9, ist so minimal, dass es nicht wirklich einen Vorteil hat.
> Der Blick befindet sich eher in der mitte und man dreht das Bild immer so wie man es braucht.


und hoffe damit, das du es verstehst.
Der Vorteil ist niemals so groß, dass du am Rand bei 16:9 jemanden stehen siehst und bei 16:10 nicht.
Wer das glaubt ist sehr naiv.

Ein 24" 16:9 Monitore hat gerade mal 5mm mehr sichtbare Bildfläche als ein 24" 16:10 Monitore.
Und selbst wenn es leicht reingezoomt ist, verschwindet dahinter niemand.

Ausserdem wer steht schon blöd in der Landschaft herum, nur um evtl. diesen unscheinbaren Vorteil zu nutzen, also ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## INU.ID (18. September 2011)

*AW: Dell UltraSharp U2412M - stören mich 16:10?*



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> und was machst du wenn ein gegner von der seite kommt und du ihn nicht siehst weils dein TFT nicht erlaubt?


 

Man sieht ihn ne Nanosekunde Später. Dafür sieht man sie (die Gegner) bei "nativen" 16:10 Games ne Nanosekunde früher von oben und unten. Wie gesagt, 16:9 ist ein (dämliches) Filmformat, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und da sehr viele Filme noch schmaler als 16:9 sind, man also auch auf nem 16:9 Balken oben und unten hat, ist auch das Argument eigentlich hinfällig.

Nach wie vor hat der 16:10 Bildschirm die größere Fläche, was unterm Strich mehr Vor- als Nachteile hat. Thats it.

Weitermachen.

Übrigens, das mit dem "natürlicheren" Sichtfeld bei 16:9/10 ist auch Unsinn, da kein Mensch mit beiden Augen starr geradeaus schaut, sondern beide Augen annähernd den gleichen Punktt fixieren. Ergo wäre eigentlich ~ 4 (Breite) zu 3 (Höhe) das bessere "Breitbild"-Format. Nicht immer alles glauben was die Industrie einem erzählt. 15:9-21:9 läßt sich besser im Kino anwenden, deswegen werden die Filme so breit aufgezeichnet.



> ...Außerdem kommt das 16:9-Format den Kinoproduktionen sehr  entgegen, oft allerdings nur ein Stück. Kinofilme werden nämlich mit  Formaten von 15:9 und 16,65:9 bis hin zu 21:9 produziert. Dies ist dann  auch der Grund, warum heimgeholte Kinofilme trotz des neuen  16:9-Fernseh-Gerätes oben und unten je einen schwarzen Balken aufweisen  können....


Quelle: Die 50 wichtigsten Fachbegriffe zu HDTV


----------



## AntiFanboy (18. September 2011)

*AW: Dell UltraSharp U2412M - stören mich 16:10?*



> Games ne Nanosekunde früher von oben und unten



wo und wann kommt ein gegner von unten bzw oben



> Ausserdem wer steht schon blöd in der Landschaft herum, nur um evtl.  diesen unscheinbaren Vorteil zu nutzen, also ich jedenfalls nicht.



ich


scherz - nein natürlich, aber bei anno etc sieht man was mehr^^

aber das ist auch nur minimalst


----------



## Pixy (19. September 2011)

*AW: Dell UltraSharp U2412M - stören mich 16:10?*



> wo und wann kommt ein gegner von unten bzw oben



In Assassin's Creed Brotherhood zum Beispiel, Online.


----------



## AntiFanboy (19. September 2011)

*AW: Dell UltraSharp U2412M - stören mich 16:10?*

achso, ja aber sonst kenn ich eig kein game...


----------



## Ulami (21. September 2011)

*AW: Dell UltraSharp U2412M - stören mich 16:10?*

In jedem RTS mal grundsätzlich.

In Shootern speziell? Alles mit Rocketjumps wie TF2, QuakeLive, etc. Oder mit Fliegern wie BF games. Oder einfach Spiele mit Maps, die auch mehr vertikale Aktionen zulassen, wie etwa Brink.

Schon ärgerlich wenn dir wieder einer von oben die Parade verhagelt bzw verspammt


----------

